# Papillons in the Winter



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

I was wondering if it was silly to get my Pap a coat, sweater and boots!

I live in a very cold, snowy climate during the winter. Right now there is a blizzard outside!! My puppy isn't with me yet however I was trying to be prepared for next winter and just trying to plan ahead. Do any Pap owners here live in cold climates? I plan on taking my puppy to an indoor gym to get excersise and probally putting him in doggy daycare more often during the winter so that I can make sure he gets adequate time to play and run around without having to freeze to death! Even when its not snowing here the temperature at night can be as low as 20 degrees!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My papillon wears a coat in winter! I haven't ever gotten her any booties (she would hate those, and her feet always seem to be okay anyway), but she definitely appreciates the coat. She stands on her back legs so I can put it on her, and she shoves her own front legs through the arm holes. Paps only have a single coat of fur, so they can get cold pretty quickly in winter.


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

OMG if that isn't the most darling Pap!!!! 

I hope mine enjoys his little coat! The reason I wanted to get boots was because they salt like crazy here and I read that the salt can be painful for them and they could also try to lick it off their paws. Hopefully I can get him used to shoes early!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The salt does sometimes bother my dogs, yeah. I hear this stuff called Musher's Secret is really good -- it was designed for racing sled dogs but it's great for any kind of dog. It is a wax that goes on the bottom of their feet and protects them really well. I've been meaning to try it, but this winter has been so mild that they've barely been salting the roads and sidewalks at all.


----------

